# The Point 4-29-5-1



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

The AC was getting bored since our third memeber has had his wings clipped for the forseeable future..... The shad run is slowing and crawfish is always bragging about how much further than I he can cast. Well my new fusion mag seems to help my cast a little bit so we thought hey what the hell.. conditions looked good and we all figured we could go down and try and bow up on a fish or two. So we talked Eugene Choe of the WBB,(which i finally figured out as being the white bucket brigade)

I asked everyone to be ready to go by 5pm. Of course EC and Crawdadddy dont work on normal time so we leave Richmond approximatley 8pmish.

On the ride down we discussed our options for fishing and all and EC decided he was going to talk the entire ride down  ... So we get down to buxton and see three sheriffs deputies walking around(apparently they've been bustin a few of these cooler/rod thieves) so great job guys. We say hello to wheat over at the buxton beach motel and hit the beach. My ears are bleeding from EC aka ONE FISH WONDER so i decide to :beer: . 

we all get suited up and hit the beach... we all throw out. i look over my shoulder and teo is bowed up. brings in a lil guy








we fish the rest of the night and there was not a fish to be had. not even a doggie!

We fish through the morning and nothin a goin on. we ended up going and takin a small nap which was great as apparently it was ray fever.

we hit the beach for the afternoon bite and it looked great. wind had picked up considerably as well as teh current. We hit the beach in shorts and instead of fishing one fish wonder decides to take pictures of my vehicle?  i cant understand them yankee guys









Well the fishing was excellent. There was a nice bite of drum. 
I hook up first








I hook up again








and again...
didnt get a pic of this one.

then i was done for the night because drum dont like me anymore.... there was a bite pretty much all night and i caught my fish the first 15minutes.... 

Somewhere in between sitting on his white bucket or eating creamcheese dripping all over his mouth(dont ask) one fish wonder hooks up. He is fightin the fish and POP. Lands flat on his ass. Me, being the sensitive guy i am commence to my ass off. I yell at him to get the *** up and go catch a fish or your walking home...

OnE fish wonder manages to do so. Lands a nice fish!!!! Teo tells OFW that dont get used to every trip catching a nice fish!!! it aint that easy usually. OFW does a great job and brings this fish in amongst a mass of other anglers
















great job OFW!!!! earns a second paper in just as many trips... kids got some JUJU... Or was it the pOSSom rod that did it for him????

Teo hooks up again









we fish a lil while longer and decide to go dry off and get some grub. We end up respooling for the bite later on. we all take a nap and teo is supposed to wake us up in a hour for round two.

I wake us up the following day at 7am, I ask crawfish what the hell happened to an hour. And he has the courage to tell me that he was thinking of us being tired!!! and says he turned his alarm off 

So we wait for the afternoon bite and make it back out on the beach after OFW endures more crap from teo and I about his flip flops to his hair do... He's definately got some good thick skin!!!

We fish into the evening... theres another bite, but its not as good as the night before. OFW doesnt do as well, but teo and i move 1/64th of an inch and we both hook up at the same time and land the fish together. Wind is howling, people are tangling everywhere teo and I both managed to lose a couple of fish due the mess of folks from jeresey who refuse to walk with the line.

Teo says to a separate guy in waders with his shirt off..
"Hey DOOD, move down"... 
silence
"Hey DOOD, MOVE DOWN"
-"Why???"
"Cause your drifting and your line is down the point..."
-silence
"Hey dood, move down"
(insert me cracking up...)
-why its just gonna drift anyway
lol, teo just goes nevermind and walks over him....

We start driving home and OFW being the jr AC endures comments about doodoochasers and all kinds of good stuff. He finally starts makin fun back and we had a great ride home. Really what fishing is all about good fun good friends and a couple of fish thrown in the mix. Quotes of the trip..


"damn i see her everyday for 3 years.... whats one day of not saying hi and goodnight. she hasnt gotten tired of me yet?"

"hey honey... I caught four citations!!!! Does this mean your not going to fish anymore this spring?"

"I dont think im in trouble.... I mowed the lawn and did the laundry... I dont think she can say chit to me"

Call at 430am after we get back.

"Neil I left my keys in your glove box" I wonder how waking her up at 430am went????


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

real purty werk Neil...sorry I missed a good'un....hate ta say it but I misss you 'boys!


Life should get back to normal around late Summer..... so I'll get my wings back!


Purty werk boys!!!!!! I am oozin green with jeolousy!!!!



> OnE fish wonder manages to do so. Lands a nice fish!!!! Teo tells OFW that dont get used to every trip catching a nice fish!!! it aint that easy usually. OFW does a great job and brings this fish in amongst a mass of other anglers


don't know....ya gettin him spoiled...


BTW - any 1509's or Ballistics hook up this weekend? Betcha most of the catchin was done on Tommy's blanks...... 


yup......tha bait is set...betcha he nibbles


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hahahah, nice report!!!!! Sounds like an awesome trip . . . I see you met LoudMouth.  I didn' know a male could talk as much as he could . . . the only time he isn't talking is when he is either eating or pissin' in the water. 

Since you A/C boys seem to be down a man, the WBB will trade him for a bag of Fishbites and a white bucket. Hope to hook up with ya guys soon.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It was the best trip I've ever had fishing at the point. Thanks for having me, can't wait for cobia fishing. 

Hey.. why are you quoting most of the stuffs I said? Just wait until you get to my state. You know, old, fat, slow, and stuck with a woman for a long time. 


NTKG said:


> Call at 430am after we get back.
> "Neil I left my keys in your glove box" I wonder how waking her up at 430am went????


Don't worry about that, I know how to get into my own house with a key.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

"punch him in the nose, just punch him in the nose, dont get in his face, just punch him in the nose!!" 

awesome trip!! one of the best so far! next time im im gonna try to keep up better! im gonna get rid of that ofw tag!! 

off to work then study. will comment more later.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

pretty work guys!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to put together such a "fun to read" write-up, Neil!!!

Jim


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Good seein you guys down there. Kinda crazy all those people, but still a good time! Oh yeah., the BALLISTIC got me 2 !!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

WILSON said:


> Good seein you guys down there. Kinda crazy all those people, but still a good time! Oh yeah., the BALLISTIC got me 2 !!!!


i dont think it was the ballistic chuck .... but we dont talk about dat!


al was referencing another post where dood was goin nuts about how a ballistic was so much better than wheelers stuff


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That was really a great post Neil. I can imagine all the wise cracks you and Teo were throwing Eugene's way. He is good natured for sure. :beer: 

I've had the pleasure of fishing with each of those guys and its a great pleasure, the ribbing is some of the best part.  Looking forward to hooking up again with you guys. 

Oh...BTW thanks for putting up with the periodic calls...it drove me crazy with envy wishin' I was fishin'....


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Yeah definitly not the ballistic. Gone try for dem cobes next, just gotta find me a yak.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

WILSON said:


> Yeah definitly not the ballistic. Gone try for dem cobes next, just gotta find me a yak.


i owe ya a favor. i'll yak a bait out for ya this summer.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I would congradulate you and Teo,*

but it's purdy common place to see ya'll catch'n a couple nowadays.. 

I will congradulate,Eugene,NICE JOB!! 

I see my red-blue in the background,looks like the juju is still in that rascal...


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

*Awesome and then some*

Way to go. Awesome post and great pics. I can't stand it. I'm drooling salt water all over the scales I'm breakin out in.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice job


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Great report, Neil.

You guys are some serious FHBs. 

Doin' the A/C proud. 

Don't worry, Eugene. Maybe you'll be full A/C someday.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*RIght on*

Nice Guys.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice job guys. You guys have been killing them this year down there.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Pretty work. Nice pictures.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a ball...


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

You guys are becoming legends man!!! Great work and very inspiring ...you shure one of the A/C wasn't in this months Saltwater mag ? Keep it up !!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Great report!

Thanks!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Great report, I like the way you guys take care to hold em right etc. Awesome fish.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work guys, nice report Neil.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Neil and Teo, what's the A/C count so far this year for drum over 40"?

Al = 0
NJ = 3
Teo = ?
Neil = ?
Marshall = ?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Neil and Teo, what's the A/C count so far this year for drum over 40"?
> 
> Al = 0
> NJ = 3
> ...


6 for me and Neil so far this year.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Neil and Teo, what's the A/C count so far this year for drum over 40"?
> 
> Al = 0
> NJ = 3
> ...


NJ- Ur an @ss .....too bad there's not a lite tackle / lure division.....you woulda been like a smoked blue fish.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> 6 for me and Neil so far brother.


Damn. 

Nice work, fellas. 

I got some catchin' up to do.

I think Neil would have a few more if he stopped usin' them circles.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Damn.
> 
> Nice work, fellas.
> 
> ...


I've only made one weekend South this Spring. I hope I can swing another in the next two weeks of so.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It wasn't the circle hooks, it's the line snapping from frayed when tangle with others out there. I lost like 2 that way. I had to use the back up of the back up combo.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> It wasn't the circle hooks, it's the line snapping from frayed when tangle with others out there. I lost like 2 that way. I had to use the back up of the back up combo.


Yeah, Teo, I know about the line snappin'. 

But I saw him lose two in a row that just came unhooked. They might a been rays. Lots of time ya just don't know until ya see em.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Neil*

Pick up a copy of fri Richmond Times Dispatch your in it.. Friend of ours does the report and we put cha in the paper.. Good for the scrapebook.. JAM


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Must be this one.

http://www.inrich.com/cva/ric/sports/outdoors.apx.-content-articles-RTD-2007-05-04-0021.html


> Outer Banks
> Leonard Nuchols reports the warmer weather and warmer water have made for some great fishing, especially for channel bass (red drum) on the Outer Banks. Cape Point reports its best big drum catch of the season with at least 50 citation drum reported each evening for last Friday through Monday, and then more than 75 for Tuesday evening. A few anglers caught and released five citation drum on the same evening, including John Mortensen and Kevin McCabe of Buxton on Monday evening, and then 16-year-old Zach Gaskins (also of Buxton) caught and released five citation big drum Tuesday evening. The Point area also reports catches of puppy drum, flounder, blow toads, sea mullet, spot, blues and gray trout.
> 
> The Hatteras Village Beaches report sea mullet, blues and a few big drum. Ocracoke Island also is having good catches of big drum where *Neil Choe of Richmond* caught and released a 50½-inch citation drum last Wednesday. Ocracoke also reports blues, black drum, sea mullet, flounder and puppy drum. The northern beaches are seeing catches of sea mullet, blues, blowtoads, flounder, spot and gray trout. The southern beaches report sea mullet, sand perch, blues, blowtoads and flounder. The offshore boats out of Hatteras Inlet report landing good catches of yellowfin tuna along with dolphin, wahoo, blackfin tuna, bluefin tuna, big blues and king mackerel. The inshore boats report blues, speckled trout and big drum.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Teo*

You catch one off that nail yet?? That thing had "taboo",couldn't catch a fish outt'n a bucket with that thing,hopefully you've caught a couple on it..


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nicely people, you done good, as they say


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

"REDRUM, REDRUM"   

- from "The Shining" by Stephen King

----------------------------
Nice fish!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> You catch one off that nail yet?? That thing had "taboo",couldn't catch a fish outt'n a bucket with that thing,hopefully you've caught a couple on it..


Only a few pups and yearling, no bigguns yet. I wasn't going to hold that rod all day around the point. But when the doggies were thick, I nailed 'em good. I could lift 'em, dragged 'em, tossed 'em on the beach. Rob talked me into doing that.  Don't worry, I'll sport it on the blank.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Neil and Teo, what's the A/C count so far this year for drum over 40"?
> 
> Al = 0
> NJ = 3
> ...


HA, this is funny, put a big 0 for me. Everytime I go(weekend or not) they run the opposite direction. I feel honored to even be put on that list, but sorry, I have nothing to contribute. I cant just bust out of work like some people. Maybe one day... Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah JAYB, kenny's is a great place to stay. cleanest and kindest place on the island.


kenny thanks for the kind words...


oh and I forgot the best quote of the trip...


After a few stray casts by OFW....

Crawdaddy: "So you know where you casting? Do you aim your cast or do you just try and hit the ocean???"

OFW: *smiles and shrugs* "I just try and hit the ocean"
LOLOLOLLOL

it was a great trip. hey OFW thanks for puttin up with us


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i had a blast. sorry i didnt get time to write sooner, but like i said, my fav trip so far. loads of fun, good friends, good laughs, good food, and sum fish thrown in the mix. a few more for others..haha im gonna get rid of the ofw title. 
kenny - thanks for lendin me some of your juju till i get enough in there of my own. 
like i said next time ill try and keep up better. also next time ill narrow it down from just tryin to hit the ocean...maybe. 
till next time! 

eugene


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> real purty werk Neil...sorry I missed a good'un....hate ta say it but I misss you 'boys!
> 
> 
> Life should get back to normal around late Summer..... so I'll get my wings back!
> ...





NTKG said:


> i dont think it was the ballistic chuck .... but we dont talk about dat!
> 
> 
> al was referencing another post where dood was goin nuts about how a ballistic was so much better than wheelers stuff


Al sure was referring to a post I said... I went nuts... sure... it was just my opinion... Al ain't answered his phone since talking all that smack btw... In aquiring tackle he really ain't got no room to talk... 

You guys are awesome anglers which ever rod you may use.... We all just have our preferences... I am not much of a Drum/buxton frequent flyer guy... I do like to fish for cobes, kings and flounder... on a boat, i spear for spades...I don't catch as much fish as the rest of you AC people.... matter of fact I don't catch much fish at ALL... BUT I TRY.... and there are just rods that I SWEAR BY that I use... MY OPINION... thats all... 

chuck... you know me better than that... me go nuts??? you know what I got....


AWESOME FISH, and great work BTW
"G"


----------

